# what kind of inverts are you currently keeping?



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

hat kind of inverts are you currently keeping?

im keeping:
shrimp,

wild cherrys
cherrys
wild snowballs
snowballs 
caridina sp blue
tigers
crs
bumblebees
green neons
amanos
c.palmata

snails,
ramshorns
blattersnails
apples
olive nerites
clithons
miners
sandsnails
spanish sand snails


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Wow Ja you have quite the invert collection. Do you have pictures of the miners, sand snails and Spanish sand snails you can share with us? 

I'm currently keeping:
Crystal Red Bee Shrimp
Cherry Shrimp
Pond snails
Ramshorn snails
Clithon Corona snails
Malaysian Trumpet Snails


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

thanks piscesgirl

i dont have pics of the miners nor the spanish snails but i have one of the sand snails


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Oh ok, those are what we generally term "Malaysian Trumpet Snails."


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

okay called sand snail here or to be precise sand snegler 

there also a little baby blue shrimp in the pic


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm keeping :

Cherry - Breeding like crazy
Wild Cherry - Breeding but not to much.
Snowballs - 1 Female has had eggs, but dropped them.
Caridina sp blue - most have lost all the blue color.
Tigers - Breeding slowly and doing good
CRS - Not doing to hot. Only a few left
Bumblebees - Breeding slowly and doing good
Amanos - 
Glass Shrimp - Breeding and doing good
Bamboo/Wood shrimp - 2 out of 5 left.
And a few others that I have no idea what they are.
also few different types of snails.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Does snegler mean snail? I couldn't find the baby shrimp


----------



## rain- (Dec 16, 2005)

- Crystal Reds
- White Pearls
- _Neocaridina palmata_
- Freshwater Limpets, _Acroloxus lacustris_
- White Ramshorn snails, _Gyraulus albus_
- Mini mystery snails
- Bladder snails, _Physa fontinalis_
- Common Pond Snails, _Lymnaea peregra_
- MTS, _Melanoides tuberculata_, 3 colour forms
- _Clithon_ sp. _souleyetana_
- Zebra Apple snails, _Asolene spixi_
- freshwater clam species
- _Viviparus viviparus_
- Zebra snails, _Neritina natalensis_, and two unidentified different species 
- _Septaria porcellana_
- Apple snails, _Pomacea bridgesii_, about 10 different colours
- Giant Ramshorn snails, _Marisa cornuarietis_, 2 colour forms
- _Pachymelania byronensis_

Pictures of some of those species.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Can you tell us a little bit about the Pachymelania byronensis
Swamp Ceriths? Are they essentially like Malaysian Trumpet snails in behavior? Are all of these snails non plant eaters?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Just some amano shrimp. I have 1 pond snail that pops up from time to time. Any babies it has are immediately eaten by my apistos.


----------



## rain- (Dec 16, 2005)

Piscesgirl said:


> Can you tell us a little bit about the Pachymelania byronensis
> Swamp Ceriths?  Are they essentially like Malaysian Trumpet snails in behavior? Are all of these snails non plant eaters?


_Pachymelania byronensis_ seems to be a hardcore version of MTS, I wouldn't recommend it to a well groomed planted tank since they do dig up plants while they are burrowin in the sand (imagine a large drill with spikes). They are actually brackish water species from Africa, but they seem to be ok in freshwater too.

Only _Marisa cornuarietis_ is a total plant eater and not suitable in planted tanks. _Asolene spixi_ might taste the plants a bit, but not that much that I wouldn't keep them in a planted tank. Thye are rather nice little creatures. Those pest spesies, physids, ramshorn snails, pond snails are acting nicely in my planted tank since there isn't much leftover food so their population wont grow too big. They will eat mostly only decaying plant matter and algae.

Apple snails, _Pomacea bridgesii_, are usually 100% plant safe, but they are large, so they might accidentally damage some delicate plants and if they get _really_ hungry, they might try to eat plants, but well, who want's to starve their pets anyway.


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

1 amano shrimp *started off with 4 =( 
6 cherries
12 ghost shrimp
a few mts to stir the substate *whenever i go to the pet store i ask for them. clown loaches keep them in check.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks for the info, Rain_! "Hardcore" Malaysian Trumpet snails seems like a good description, hehe. They do look sort of dinasour-ian to me!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

My list....

Shrimps:

- Cherry red: nice population
- Tigers: reproducing like crazy
- CRS: one pregnant female
- Caridina simoni simoni: 1 pregnant female
- Snowball shrimp: doing ok
- Wild diamonds: just got them
- Bee varieties: doing so so
- Other unknown shripms as well


Snails:

- pond snails
- red ramshorn snail
- tiger/zebra nerite
- ruby nerite
- horse shoe nerite
- virgin nerite
- clithon sp corona ( different types of coloration in the shell)
- olive nerite

That is what I can remember...


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Here's what I have:

Cherries - finally having babies
Bumblebees - only a couple left
Amanos - about 10

Atya Mollucensis - 4
Atya Gabonensis - 1

Pond Snails
Ramshorns
MTS
Tiger Nerites - my favorite snails

I just received the Atya mollucensis and Atya gabonensis a couple weeks ago and I enjoy them more than all my other shrimp. 

Bill


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Shrimp...Cherry's, Snowballs, Neon Greens, Amano's, Tiger's & 1 Bamboo

Snail... MTS, Pond & Ramshorn


----------



## CanadianCray (Oct 16, 2004)

OK lets see. Where to start.

Cherax sp. iran jaya "Hoa Creek"









Cherax sp. "Apricot"









Cherax sp. "Tiger"









Cherax sp. "Blue Moon"

Cherax sp. "Red Brick"

Procambarus clarkii orange









Orconectes propinguus "Blue Form"









Amano Shrimp


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

Piscesgirl said:


> Does snegler mean snail? I couldn't find the baby shrimp


yes snegler = snails snegle = snail, look on the top of its shell and you can see little feets


----------



## Dreamspirit (Dec 23, 2005)

I have ---
Snowball
Red Cherry
Green Shrimp
Tigers
Bumblebee

Snails----
Brigs
Ramshorn-Red,Blue,Burgundy
MTS

Tracey


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

MTS is short for?

unknown shrimps at the dinner table


----------



## CanadianCray (Oct 16, 2004)

Malaysian Trumpet Snail


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

►Cherry Shrimp (breeding like crazy)
►Bumblebee Shrimp (also breeding)
►Orange Dwarf Crays (2f and 1m) Getting shipped tomorrow from Germany


----------



## CanadianCray (Oct 16, 2004)

JerseyScape said:


> ►Cherry Shrimp (breeding like crazy)
> ►Bumblebee Shrimp (also breeding)
> ►Orange Dwarf Crays (2f and 1m) Getting shipped tomorrow from Germany


Man Andy is doing killer business shipping all those crays from Germany.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

CanadianCray said:


> Man Andy is doing killer business shipping all those crays from Germany.


Yup, it seems that everybody got those crays from Andy. They aren't even that expensive but it's the shipping that gets you. Two crays are only 50 bucks and if you want another female it's an extra 30. Shipping is 35!


----------



## CanadianCray (Oct 16, 2004)

Yeah tell me about it. I paid over $120CDN for 4 Orange Procambarus clarkii


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

CanadianCray said:


> Yeah tell me about it. I paid over $120CDN for 4 Orange Procambarus clarkii


Forgot to mention...

4 pairs Procambarus paztcuarensis hybryd
1 female Procambarus paztcuarensis orange
1 male Procambarus paztcuarensis wild blood


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

red cherry and freshwater clams


----------



## jgc (Jan 30, 2006)

Do insects and insect larva count? 
----
I have a semi biotope tank that I stocked with uncleaned collected native vegitation. As such I am constently seeing new critters in that tank.

I added some glass (ghost) shrimp (I refered to them as glass shrimp since I think they are breeding in frest water - have some larva swimming arround in there, that I hope are baby shrimp), some "wild" cherries (not native to the area).

Very few inverts survive (other than snails) for long in my main tank.


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

jgc said:


> Do insects and insect larva count?


i guess so


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Shrimps/crays:
Cherry shimps - breeding like mad









Cambarellus shulfertii - breeding; need to snap a picture of these guys

Cambarellus patzcuarensis sp. orange - finally at a size where they're breeding









Red dragon shrimp


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

How long did it take for the Orange Crays to mature from the time that you bought them from Germany?


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Got the shrimps on Dec. 21, 2005. They starting breeding last week, so about 1 1/2 months since I've had them.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Ibn said:


> Got the shrimps on Dec. 21, 2005. They starting breeding last week, so about 1 1/2 months since I've had them.


Are we talking about the same thing?  Did you mean the crayfish?


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

LOL, my bad. Yup, we're talking about the same thing. Was referring to those dwarf Mexican crays above.


----------

